# Crawfish



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

i currently have stocked in my 50g tank 3 pictus catfish a rainbow shark, 2 gouramis, and 6 tiger barbs. Would i be able to put a small blue crawfish in it


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Yes. Your fish are pretty fast so I think they should be safe with him. Plus they are large. Smaller slower fish can be snacks!  If you have live plants I would suggest against it. They will eat them.


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

good to know and no luckly this tank isn't planted


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Agree. Ordinarily Crays & fish aren't a good mix, but those fish should be safe.


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

the crayfish might get eaten later on too since thanks to my pictus decide to destroy every single type of shrimp that hits the tank lol. Won't be for some time tho


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Crays can attack fish. I know a guy who had a betta with a cray and the cray ripped the tail off. I'd watch them closely for the first few days.


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

no problem i am slo trying to find the smallest one i can find


----------

